# Run for your lives!!!!!!!!!!



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Giant sabre-toothed badger on the loose - allegedly!

The NFU getting desperate for anti-badger propaganda it would seem.

Somerset pensioner saw 'super badger' the size of a large pig in his garden | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

And that Jack Russell must be strong ...


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Silly old codger has probably never seen a real pig and thinks they come in around the size of staffie...either that or the nip of gin he had was more than a nip!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Knightofalbion said:


> Giant sabre-toothed badger on the loose - allegedly!
> 
> The NFU getting desperate for anti-badger propaganda it would seem.
> 
> Somerset pensioner saw 'super badger' the size of a large pig in his garden* | Daily Mail Online


That was my first thought.
Another thought don't they have wild boar now in the west country, think some of those can be a grey colour, would explain the tusks and as big as a pig.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

I must say I thought that too. Though he did report a clear view of the teeth, so he obviously saw the rest of the animal. I don't believe a grown adult in his 70s can not discern the difference between a badger and a wild boar.
Plus, badgers are nocturnal. 

And mistaken identity does not account for the Jack Russell with apparently bionic strength!

So I'm standing by my judgement of NFU badger-smearing propaganda.

Scary thing is, much like the light-bulb in Neil Kinnock's head, some people really will believe there are sabre-toothed badgers wandering round Somerset.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Knightofalbion said:


> I must say I thought that too. Though he did report a clear view of the teeth, so he obviously saw the rest of the animal. I don't believe a grown adult in his 70s can not discern the difference between a badger and a wild boar.
> Plus, badgers are nocturnal.
> 
> And mistaken identity does not account for the Jack Russell with apparently bionic strength!
> ...


Would certainly suit the NFU for people to believe there are now dangerous mutant ninja badgers about wouldn't it. What next mutant dangerous foxes.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Knightofalbion said:


> I must say I thought that too. Though he did report a clear view of the teeth, so he obviously saw the rest of the animal. I don't believe a grown adult in his 70s can not discern the difference between a badger and a wild boar.
> Plus, badgers are nocturnal.
> 
> And mistaken identity does not account for the Jack Russell with apparently bionic strength!
> ...


I totally believe this guy because I have seen a similar badger but mine was the size of a hippo with teeth the length of yards of ale (I would have been relieved if they had only been the size of lemonade bottles).

All I can say is, thank heavens I had had twelve pints of Old Scrote Peculiar Strong Ale before I ran into it, otherwise I would never have had the reckless disregard for my own safety which allowed me to run directly at it head first waving my arms, screaming at the top of my voice before falling into a ditch out of its sight.

Probably saved my life, as I explained to the police officer who helped me out of the clarts the next morning and generously assisted me to a cell where I was able to recover my equilibrium.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Well you wouldn't particularly want a run in with a normal badgers teeth..... they are pretty formidable, not cute and cuddly by any means.

However, this is probably a case of mistaken identity/ too much booze / over-active imagination / whatever else causes people to see something that obviously isn't there  I agree. Pretty amusing story though.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I think this thread is to blame for waking me up.

I dreamt that I was planting pansies and this little pink pig trots out of my house and starts snuffling around...I go back to planting and then it nudges me but by now it was a HUGE boar-badger and was trying to eat me, no lemonade bottle sized teeth in sight though.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Polski said:


> I think this thread is to blame for waking me up.
> 
> I dreamt that I was planting pansies and this little pink pig trots out of my house and starts snuffling around...I go back to planting and then it nudges me but by now it was a HUGE boar-badger and was trying to eat me, no lemonade bottle sized teeth in sight though.


That may be a valid point. There are wild boar in the west country could be a boar x Badger Maybe a Bodger.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> That may be a valid point. There are wild boar in the west country could be a boar x Badger Maybe a Bodger.


Well, if its Bodger he only wants mashed potato


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

No doubt wild boar will be next to face a major cull, as it has been found they are also carriers of TB too, and hence a risk to domestic cattle


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lizbsn said:


> Damn, one of my sabre-toothed super-badgers must have got loose!  *They were supposed to be my secret army.*


I hope you aren't sending them against my brother. It took me ages to clear up all the blood and skin after your last abortive attempt to annihilate him.

And if they damage Chubby's pansies there will be all hell to pay.


----------



## StephMogs (Apr 24, 2015)

I want what he's had! Must be pretty potent stuff... 

(And yes, I think it's another smear campaign. Defra's always on the lookout...)


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I for one totally believe this story! I mean, it's in the Dail ... Oh, wait.


----------

